# Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn



## JungausHamburg (8. Dezember 2014)

http://www.ti.bund.de/de/infothek/p...markierte-jungdorsche-bei-fehmarn-ausgesetzt/

 ne gute Sache
 also wer einen fängt egal ob maßig oder nicht, fisch vollständig anlanden einfrieren und unter der nummer anrufen die klären den rest #6#6


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Makierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> http://www.ti.bund.de/de/infothek/p...markierte-jungdorsche-bei-fehmarn-ausgesetzt/
> 
> ne gute Sache
> also wer einen fängt egal ob maßig oder nicht, fisch vollständig anlanden einfrieren und unter der nummer anrufen die klären den rest #6#6



Wo steht da was zur Entnahme untermaßiger Fische?


----------



## Norbi (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Makierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Untermaßige Fische entnehmen und einfrieren|uhoh:#d
Wo sind wir denn ????? Schwachsinn!!!!!!|krach:


----------



## Aalbrötchen (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Makierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Einen untermaßigen Dorsch zu entnehmen ist in meinen Augen nicht Waidgerecht.
Außerdem stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ein untermaßiger Dorsch überhaupt so Alt sein kann, dass es sich lohnt, diesen zu entnehmen...und: Wer sagt, dass untermaßige Fische markiert worden sind? Es ist (hoffentlich) nur die Rede von jungen Fischen ;-)


----------



## JungausHamburg (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

genau es handelt sich hier um 2000 jungdorsche wie dem Artikel ja zu entnehmen ist . 
 Da ich allerdings nicht sagen kann wie groß ein jungdorsch ist stellte sich mir die frage zur maßigkeit ebenso.
 Darauf rief ich unter der angegebenen Rufnummer an und mann erklärte es mir dann so wie im 1.beitrag erwähnt.
 wenn ihr also demnächst auf den angelkuttern  solche fische anlandet wendet euch an den Skipper ,den diese sollen wie auch die  angelläden oder bootsverleier  an der küstee durch dieses Institut informiert werden/worden sein.


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

OK, Danke für die Info. Ich werde mich dennoch an das Mindestmaß halten, egal was das Thünen Institut sagt. Ich helfe denen gerne, aber nur mit maßigen Fischen.


----------



## h1719 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*



Findling schrieb:


> OK, Danke für die Info. Ich werde mich dennoch an das Mindestmaß halten, egal was das Thünen Institut sagt. Ich helfe denen gerne, aber nur mit maßigen Fischen.


Hier gibt es wohl nur noch Spinner. Einige Dorsche für die Forschung schwächen den Bestand bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*



h1719 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es wohl nur noch Spinner. Einige Dorsche für die Forschung schwächen den Bestand bestimmt nicht.



Hab ich was von Schwächung der Bestände geschrieben? #q 
Meine Fresse!!! Das ist ne Prinzipfrage, aber um das zu verstehen müsste man welche haben, Du Oberspinner!
Im Übrigen steht in dem Artikel nichts von Entnahme untermaßiger Fische und ich habe auch keinen Bock sowas mit der Wasserschutz auszudiskutieren, auf Grundlage eines windigen Telefonats das Dritte mit einander geführt haben, die ich nicht einmal persönlich kenne. 

Unfassbar, was für ein geiler Typ! #q


----------



## racoon (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Die Dorsche wurden vor ein paar Tagen als Jungdorsche markiert und ausgesetzt, den Forschern sollte also das Alter bekannt sein, ebenso die Größe.

Wenn jetzt in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen einer dieser markierten Dorsche gefangen wird, wo soll dann der Sinn liegen, diesen einzuschicken ?

Die Forscher wissen wohl, dass der Dorsch nun ein paar Tage älter ist, ein Gewicht - oder Größenzuwachs wird wohl nicht vorliegen, zumindest kein nennenswerter.

Meiner Meinung macht es erst in frühestens einem Jahr Sinn, diese Dorsche einzusenden, vorher wird es wohl keine relevanten Ergebnisse dieser Studie geben. Insofern sollte sich die Frage nach der Entnahme untermaßiger Fische also gar nicht stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Und hier gibts keine Spinner oder Oberspinner - und wer meint hier bei uns auf dieser Ebene diskutieren zu müssen, wird mit Punkten und nachfolgend Sperre belohnt.
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Aktuell wär mir das die Sache wert! Ich krieg Plack wenn ich so einen Stuss lese.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Das ist Dein Problem - meines ist, hier für einen vernünftigen Ton zu sorgen.
Und da gibts auch null Spielraum für Diskussion darüber!
Hiermit letzte Warnung.


----------



## Bieroholiker (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

naja selbst wenn mann dann einen untermaßigen fängt und ihn zurücksetzten möchte/muss kann man sich doch die nummer, größe und gewicht notieren. evnt foto und fangort. diese daten kann man doch weiter geben. sollte doch auch weiter helfen können?


----------



## Aalbrötchen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

@racoon:
Eben genauso sehe ich das auch.
Und da nirgens von untermaßigen Fischen die Rede ist, gehe ich jetzt auch mal davon aus, dass das Fischereigesetz weiter seine Gültigkeit hat! ;-))


----------



## Meefo 46 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Moin 

Also ich werde keine untermassigen Fische entnehmen 

denn die Strafe ist dann mein,glaube nicht das irgendein 

Institut dafür aufkommt.

Jeder ist doch selbst verantwortlich .



Grus Jochen.


----------



## KlickerHH (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Gibt es auch Oberwobbler oder Oberblinker???

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## RayZero (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Oberwobbler oder Oberblinker???
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



Der war nicht so schlecht :m


----------



## trutte100 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

.... in der aktuellen Blinker Ausgabe (Heft Januar 2015) unter dem Thema "Fischbestand Ostsee uneinheitlich" wird in einem Hintergrundbericht darauf hingewiesen, dass bis Ende 2014 2.000 markierte Jungdorsche in Längen zwischen 20 und 35 cm Bei Burg auf Fehmarn in der Ostsee ausgesetzt werden (gelbes Röhrchen auf dem Rücken). Es soll das Wachstum der Ostseedorsche erforscht werden.  Ein gemeldeter Fisch ist lt. Bericht 20,- € wert#d. Einen Kommentar dazu spar ich mir#d!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

|krach: ? 

es gibt ein mindestmaß für dorsch, wo sind da noch die unklarheiten!


----------



## Norbi (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

So Männerz,habe mich bei Herrn Krumme,der für Diese Angelegenheit der Ansprechpartner ist erkundigt.

1.Grösse der markierten Fische 25-37cm
2.Da diese Fische untermaßig sind,sind diese schonend zurück zusetzen.
3.Sollten tote markierte gefunden werden,diese bitte einfrieren und an die untere Adresse schicken.
Für weitere Fragen steht Herr Krumme gern zu Verfügung.



Ansprechpartner:
Dr. Uwe Krumme
Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei, Rostock
Tel.: 0381 8116-148,
E-Mail: uwe.krumme@ti.bund.de


----------



## plattfisch56 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Bin der Meinung,für einen Forschungszweck könnte man auch nicht massige Fische Opfern.
 Es kommt der Wissenschaft zugute und uns Anglern auch.
 Wenn man sieht was auf den Kuttern manchmal abgemorkst
 wird,und die Kapitäne schauen zu um die Kundschaft nicht zu
 verlieren ,muss man sich eh wundern das noch ein Dorsch
 überhaupt in der Ostsee schwimmt.
 Ausser den 2000. markierten.

 Gruss Steffen


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung,für einen Forschungszweck könnte man auch nicht* massige* Fische Opfern.
> 
> 
> Gruss Steffen



;+, du meinst sicherlich untermaßige oder? 
der zweck heiligt die mittel, ganz klar nein


----------



## plattfisch56 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Sorry, natürlich meinte Ich untermassige Dorsche.


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*



Norbi schrieb:


> So Männerz,habe mich bei Herrn Krumme,der für Diese Angelegenheit der Ansprechpartner ist erkundigt.
> 
> 1.Grösse der markierten Fische 25-37cm
> 2.Da diese Fische untermaßig sind,sind diese schonend zurück zusetzen.
> ...




Danke! Damit wäre das wohl abschließend geklärt und wer, was für vertretbar hält ist irrelevant. Das Mindestmaß gilt und PUNKT.


----------



## Carassius venator (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Jo,
das ist nun mal eine klare An- und Aussage und in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass wir und auch unsere angelnden Nachkommen in 100 Jahren noch Dorsche in der Ostsee fangen und natürlich auch verspeisen wollen, sollten wir unsere Mitteilungen auch an das forschende Institut weitergeben.*

Forschung nützt uns allen!*

.


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

sicherlich alles gute projekte die wir als angler gerne unterstützen,
leider geraten diese aktionen irgendwann in vergessenheit, ich würde mir wünschen, dass man uns als "partner" mit zwischeninformationen auf dem laufenden hält.

was  z.b. ist aus diesem aufruf geworden und welchen zweck verfolgten der verein mit diesem projekt?


http://www.fliegenfischen.de/news/Finderlohn-fr-markierte-Meerforellen


----------



## drolle68 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Schade eigentlich!!! Daß man sich über so was streitet. Laßt uns einfach ein wenig angeln und Spaß haben. Gruß Drolle.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich!!! Daß man sich über so was streitet. Laßt uns einfach ein wenig angeln und Spaß haben. Gruß Drolle.


2000x20€     lecker      :g:g:g


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

Da schwimmt quasi das Äquivalent für 5000 Rumpsteaks in der Ostsee. Wenn man vom Dorsch das Filet behalten dürfte, wäre das eine gute Grundlage für ein Surf'n Turf. #t


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> was z.b. ist aus diesem aufruf geworden und welchen zweck verfolgten der verein mit diesem projekt?
> 
> 
> http://www.fliegenfischen.de/news/Finderlohn-fr-markierte-Meerforellen


 

Da wird dann so etwas draus:

http://www.fischumwelt.de/fileadmin/Medienpool/PDFs/Jahresheft_2011_2012.pdf

Und das mit den Makierungen läuft ja "erst" seit 2010, insofern denke ich, dass sie da noch keine Ergebniszusammenstellung gemacht haben, solche Projekte laufen meist über 10 Jahre, damit man einigermaßen gesicherte Daten hat.

Und hier findet man auch etwas zu Dorschmakierungen und auch Meerforellenmakierungen:

http://www.fischumwelt.de/fileadmin/Medienpool/PDFs/Jahresheft_2009_2010.pdf


und hier:  

http://www.fischumwelt.de/projekte/aktuelle-projekte/meerforellenbestandsprojekt.html


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

@Dorschgreifer

danke für den link, 
ist alles sehr informativ!


----------



## Aalbrötchen (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Markierte Dorsche vor Fehmarn*

DAAANKEEEE!!! Dann istr das ja endlich geklärt!!!


----------

